# Insurance inspections



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have still been getting questions about insurance inspections since I moved. This is my father and his business partners info. They like me were in the pilot program for the My Safe Florida Home program. They know what they are doing and send out the reports within 24 hours. Most of the time it's same day. Prices are shown as is the area they work. Make note of that.

Destin, Mary Esther, Fort Walton Beach, all of Okaloosa County. $75 per inspection. Citizens 4-point is a little more if an electrical contractor signature is required.
Note: Used by many local Insurance Agencies (Harris Insurance, Allstate, State Farm and Gulfside Insurance)
Joe Grady
Florida Bldg Contractor # CBC 1254522
Wind Mit, 4-point, Citizens
850-217-3387 Cell
850-710-5923 Office


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Bullshark for the info. I am purchasing a home and need a wind mitigation inspection. I will give him a call.


----------

